

Western black rhino declared extinct  - cenhyperion
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/11/10/world/africa/rhino-extinct-species-report/index.html

======
icebraining
One thing I found out recently is that you can de-horn a rhino without harming
it (much), and it's reasonably effective against poaching, for obvious
reasons. I wonder if we wouldn't have more success conserving the species if
we allowed licensed de-horning in exchange for the licensees contributing to
the preservation, with both money and/or resources.

[http://www.savetherhino.org/rhino_info/issues_for_debate/de-...](http://www.savetherhino.org/rhino_info/issues_for_debate/de-
horning)

~~~
joshdulac
Anti-poachers have also used microchips, anti-robbery dye, and apparently
poison.

[http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-
blog/2013/05/09/dy...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-
blog/2013/05/09/dye-and-poison-stop-rhino-poachers/)

[http://www.forumforthefuture.org/greenfutures/articles/turni...](http://www.forumforthefuture.org/greenfutures/articles/turning-
rhino-horns-pink-could-disrupt-demand)

~~~
fujiuji
Drones as well:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianoce...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/southafrica/10082727/Drones-
join-war-on-rhino-poachers-in-South-Africa.html)

------
joshmn
For once, the comments made at a major news org's site made me <not> shake my
head.

Oh yeah, and inb4 "why is this relevant to HN or startups?"

~~~
nolok
While we are on the subject of poor comments: please do not use pseudo html
tags for emphasis (italics works well for that), nor acronyms such as inb4 (if
you can't be bothered to type the words, then it's not worth saying/writing).

Also, please avoid sentences like your last which serves no purposes except
starting a useless drama.

------
icecreampain
Declared extinct in to 2011.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_black_rhinoceros](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_black_rhinoceros)

~~~
randywaterhouse
Indeed.

The article is also published in 2011, I'd say this post title merits a
(2011). Clearly not a current event, threw me off too.

